# 3-day LEGS/PULL/PUSH looking for routine approval Greetings from Poland!



## luka (Oct 2, 2011)

stats:

2 year training experience.

current weight: 75kg (173cm height)

bench 3x90kg, front squat 3x96kg, deadlift 3x150kg, military press 5x50kg

priority: hypertrophy&strength

100% NATURAL. no supps. only whole foods.

*Monday: Legs*

Front squat 3x4-6

Romanian deadlifts 3x4-6

DB lunges 3x6-8

W. hanging LR 3x8-12

W. crunches 3x8-12

Tuesday: rest

Wednesday: rest

*Thursday: Back/biceps*

Deadlifts 3x4-6

Rows 3x4-6

W. pullups 3x4-6

BB curls 3x4-6

Hammer curls 2x4-6

Friday: rest

*Saturday: Chest/shoulders/triceps*

Bench press 3x4-6

Seated overhead press 3x4-6

Dips 3x4-6

Close-grip bench 3x4-6

Lateral raises 2x6-8

Sunday: rest

2-3 min rest between sets (1 min for laterals,abs, hammer iso), pretty much max-ot style

what do you think about this routine? good bulker as long as im on a good diet?


----------



## RickMiller (Aug 21, 2009)

why the two days off between legs and back?

I personally think hitting all bodyparts twice weekly works best for natural trainees, keeping to a moderate to light rep range (anywhere between 6-15 reps) and cycling in a few 'strength phases' (e.g. 3-4 weeks) concentrating on the low rep ranges.

If it's working for you though, stick with it.


----------



## luka (Oct 2, 2011)

thanks for your response.

i can only workout on these days:

monday, thursday,friday,saturday,sunday

ive heard that 3-day PPL is good routine for natty bulker, but im open for any suggestions


----------



## GG1 (Nov 21, 2008)

Some good exercises there that will give good gains and a good amount of rest.

The best thing is to do this routine for 3 - 4 months and see how it works for you. If it doesn't then you have answered your own question. The point I'm trying to make is just lift, your body will tell you if it's working or not what exercises are good or not.

Good luck with it.


----------



## luka (Oct 2, 2011)

did some changes:

*Monday: Legs*

Front squat 3x6-8

Romanian deadlifts 3x6-8

Bulgarian split squat 3x10-12

W. hanging leg raise 3x8-10

Tuesday: rest

Wednesday: rest

*Thursday: Back/biceps*

Deadlifts 3x4-6

Rows 3x4-6

W. pullups 3x4-6

BB curls 3x4-6

W. crunches 3x12-15

Friday: rest

*Saturday: Chest/shoulders/triceps*

Bench press 3x4-6

Seated overhead press 3x4-6

Dips 3x4-6

Close-grip bench 3x4-6

Sunday: rest

good?


----------



## RickMiller (Aug 21, 2009)

Looks fine, review and see how things progress


----------



## luka (Oct 2, 2011)

thanks mate.

last question: as a rule of thumb 2-3 min rest between sets is ok? maybe 4 for heavy deads


----------



## GG1 (Nov 21, 2008)

Take as much or as little time you need to recover from the exercise. There is no set time of rest between sets, if you only need 30 seconds or you need 5 minutes doesn't matter.


----------



## luka (Oct 2, 2011)

some modifications

*Mon: Legs*


Front squat...4x4-6



RDL...3x6-8



bulagrian split squat...3x10-12



leg curls...3x6-8



hanging leg raises...3x10-12


*
Thursday: Pull *


Deadlifts...3x4-6



Row...3x4-6



Pullups...3x4-6



Curls...3x4-6



W.crunches...3x15


*Saturday: Push *


Flat bench...3x4-6



Military...3x4-6



Chest dips...3x4-6



Incline db press...3x4-6



Skullcrushers...3x6-8


what do you think?

generally 2-3 min rest between sets, few minutes of cardio warmup.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

looks a good routine, plenty of rest between days. i would change to 5 x 5 though mate and lose either chest dips or incline or flat off your push day


----------



## luka (Oct 2, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> looks a good routine, plenty of rest between days. i would change to 5 x 5 though mate and lose either chest dips or incline or flat off your push day


but if I stay at 3x4-6 bacause i feel i have better chance of wieght progress from workout to workout in this rep range , do I have to put out of the equation dips, incline or flat? or 3 exercises for chest are okay?


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

luka said:


> but if I stay at 3x4-6 bacause i feel i have better chance of wieght progress from workout to workout in this rep range , do I have to put out of the equation dips, incline or flat? or 3 exercises for chest are okay?


well see how it goes mate..

Im only saying what i would personally do.. would up the routine to 5 x 5 and drop one of the chest exercises. thats just imo mate

Go for it


----------



## luka (Oct 2, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> well see how it goes mate..
> 
> Im only saying what i would personally do.. would up the routine to 5 x 5 and drop one of the chest exercises. thats just imo mate
> 
> Go for it


thanks for the input. but you recommend 5x5 straight sets or ramping?


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

luka said:


> thanks for the input. but you recommend 5x5 straight sets or ramping?


2 warm ups and then 5x5 on a your lifting weight no ramping.... if you do all 5 x5 at that weight then increase weight abd go again next session


----------



## luka (Oct 2, 2011)

after few sessions I found that my hammies cant full recover when doing both DL and RDL 3 days apart. I also made some changes, I think a bit higher reps are better for pullups&dips.

PULL


Deadlifts 4 x 6



BB row 4 x 6



Pullups 4 x 10



BB curls 4 x 6,8,10,12



W.crunches 3 x 15




PUSH


Bench press 4 x 6



Military 4 x 6



Chest dips 4 x 10



Skullcrusher 4 x 6,8,10,12




LEGS


Back squat 4 x 6



Leg curls 4 x 6,8,10,12



Hanging leg raises 3 x 12


I know leg day misses volume, but i dont know what I can add. I cant leg press (home gym).


----------

